# Led lenser h7.2 battery upgrade



## TheCyclopse (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi all,

I have a h7.2 headlamp attached to my hard hat that goes through batteries way faster than i thought, so i bought a lithium ion rechargable battery that goes in the h7r.2 because everything looked the same. 

Only thing is when i plugged it together no go, does anyone have an idea why this isnt working? Is there a fix? Or have i done my dough?

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes (Jul 17, 2019)

TheCyclopse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a h7.2 headlamp attached to my hard hat that goes through batteries way faster than i thought, so i bought a lithium ion rechargable battery that goes in the h7r.2 because everything looked the same.
> 
> ...



Not familiar with this particular item, but the spec sheet suggests that the H7.2 runs on (4x)AAA (in unknown configuration) but the H7R.2 apparently runs on (1x)Li-Po (at 3.7V nominal) ... again, spec sheet is not entirely clear on the exact details, however.

The general advice, if not expert and unless one really does really know the safety parameters, is to _*NOT *_"mix-and-match" power sources 

Possible outcomes include non-function, malfunction, temporary or permanent damage, or


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 19, 2019)

Howdy TheCyclopse and welcome to CPF,
After looking at the user's guide for both lights, I found it interesting that the H7r.2 can use both the lithium-ion pack OR 4 regular AAA batteries, which would lead me to believe that the only difference between these two lights is the inclusion of the lithium-ion battery pack and charge setup with the H7r.2. 

So, my "guess" would be that the lithium-ion battery pack might indeed work with your light, *but of course you will need a way to charge it (and make sure that it's oriented correctly when inserting)*. The thing is, I don't like "guessing" when it comes to lithium-ion batteries, especially when they are used in multiple battery pack setups, as these batteries can be dangerous if not handled correctly, so the safe bet would be contact Led Lenser and ask their customer service your question. 

Just out of curiosity, how did you charge the lithium-ion battery pack that you purchased?

The for sure safe way to power your H7.2 light would be to invest in 4 Eneloop nimh AAA rechargeable batteries and a small charger, maybe even two sets of batteries. These are very safe to use, economical, and also quite reliable.

Anyway, best of luck.


----------



## TheCyclopse (Jul 19, 2019)

The lithium battery does fit correctly and the light does have a usb port in the side of the battery pack that led lenser says is to hook up external power packs, so i assumed also to charge batteries, however no power seems to be getting through.

Looking at photos of both the h7.2 snd the h7r.2 they seem to be identical although the inner circuitry must be different 

I have sent led lenser a message but of course no reply yet









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 19, 2019)

I'll be interested in hearing what LED Lenser has to say. It may be that you simply need an external battery charger for that pack.


----------

